# New Piano



## Guest

My new Yamaha B3 piano arrived today--what a fantastic instrument!


----------



## breakup

3 bits of advice, - practice, practice, practice. And one more, - practice.


----------



## Krummhorn

Congratulations on your new piano. It's a great instrument and should provide years of enjoyment for you.


----------



## Guest

Thank you. It is certainly more inspiring to play on a real piano than on my Casio CK 6500! (Although the ability to practice with headphones was nice.)


----------

